

Ask HN: Do you keep a “portables” thumbdrive? - Nadya

I keep a thumb drive on my keychain. It contains many portable-version Windows programs in the event I need to use them on a computer that isn&#x27;t mine, since I cannot assume installation privileges.<p>On it I have the following &#x27;useful&#x27; programs:<p>7Zip, Firefox, Foobar2000, Hexchat, MPC-HC, Skype, TeamViewer, HashCalc, and Sharex<p>Included are also some niche, less practical programs &#x27;just in case&#x27;. CCleaner, a Duplicate Photo Finder (called Awesome Photo Finder), Audacity, GifCam.<p>I also have a contact.txt file with an email address and my first name in the event I lose the thumb drive and a kind soul wishes to return it.<p>I&#x27;m curious of other people on HN carry around such a thumb drive - and what <i>they</i> have on it. It&#x27;s always nice to be prepared, and maybe there is something that I may find myself needing that I hadn&#x27;t thought about. :)<p><i>Quick note</i>, I feel like there might be a lot of portable Linux installations and Tails thumb drives.
======
smcquaid
I have two thumb drives I carry on my keychain.

One is a bootable Ubuntu flash drive.

The second is a cheap USB 2.0 512 Gb flash drive. There I have iso's of tails,
ubuntu server, windows XP, and a couple other random distros on one partition.
On the other I have personal music and miscellaneous files.

~~~
Nadya
Hah! _Called it_!

Any particular reason for the multiple distros? Seems like an interesting
thing to carry around... can't imagine a time where I would decide "Should I
install Debian, Arch or Ubuntu on this? Hmm..."

